# Lotus Notes, NSD is running error



## XT02 (May 27, 2004)

Has anyone running Lotus Notes encountered the NSD is running error message. It show up randomly and shuts Notes down and in some cases won't allow you to even open LN. This issue was suposed to be fixed in LN 6.0.3 but recently it has been reoccuring.


----------



## robotfighter (Dec 29, 2004)

I have the exact same error. It happens when I attempt to send emails to groups. HELP!


----------



## XT02 (May 27, 2004)

I have one work around and one fix to offer. 

Work around: Disable auto spell checker.


Fix: Upgrade client to v6.5.2

upgrading the client has seemed to fix my issues as well as all of my customers issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoneeJay (Dec 20, 2004)

I've got Notes 6.5.3 :S

And I get this error


----------

